# My Journey (Stepping out on a limb here)



## Dunamis (May 10, 2021)

I've never done this before. That's probably why I never stuck with my regimen. So here goes. I'm not well versed in the various exercises that many of you are. I know basic exercises and use Planet Fitness. My goal is to stay at my current body weight (197 lbs), but transferring the weight from fat to as much lean muscle as possible. Hell if I could break 200 lbs  of 75% muscle I'd be ecstatic. My plan is to run everyday and do Back/Bi, Chest/Tri, and Legs/Shoulders on a repeated cycle. I am absolutely open to any knowledge you guys could throw my way to help me realize my goals. I'll attach pics to show my starting point.

#judgementfreezone


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2021)

Congratulations on taking a big first step towards sticking with what your stated goals are. 

Work hard, eat well, sleep.

Let’s do this.


----------



## Dunamis (May 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Congratulations on taking a big first step towards sticking with what your stated goals are.
> 
> Work hard, eat well, sleep.
> 
> Let’s do this.



Thanks, brother. Here's to being held accountable. Word!


----------



## Pooh6369 (May 11, 2021)

It comes down to basics food, training hard and heavy enough to break down muscles for growth, also sleep for repair. Being consistent it's a marathon not a sprint

I'm old school basic compound movements for size. Deadlifts, squats pull-ups, benching, weighted dips..ect. Then incorporate shaping movements. But you at planet fitness so your at a disadvantage....lol. Good luck you can do it!!


----------



## sfw509 (May 11, 2021)

Beret of luck. Stay focused and the results will come. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## CJ (May 11, 2021)

If you're just starting out, do NOT go running everyday, do NOT weight train everyday. That's the recipe for burning out in a few weeks, you're setting yourself up to fail. Don't believe me, look at New Year's resolutioners every year. 

Start with going for a good WALK everyday if it fits your schedule. We'll get to running later.

Weight train every other day to start, or even just MWF. Don't worry, you'll work up to higher frequencies. And don't go crazy in the gym either, let us know what your planned workouts are.

You got this, just have to be smart and rein yourself in at the start. It's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 11, 2021)

You can do this brother. We’re behind you. Congrats on your first progress post!


----------



## BrotherIron (May 11, 2021)

Listen to CJ. It's about setting up a regimen you can follow 100% of the time. This should be fun and not a chore. Don't try to rush to your goal.

Be the tortoise, not the hare.


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 11, 2021)

CJ nailed it. Diet, training, sleep and most importantly being CONSISTENT, will get you where you want to go. This is a lifestyle, not a race. Start with a plan that you can stick with every week and don't be too perfectionistic (ie: blowing off the gym because you don't have time to get in 2 hours......only have 45 min? Do 45 min. 45 minutes of something is better than nothing).

If you can only commit to an hour and fifteen minutes, 3 times per week of solid lifting, and eat right, you will be amazed at where you are in a year.

Consistency is the key to progress.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 11, 2021)

Let's get it bro.  Don't shit on PF too hard.  It's all you need for now.  When you're pressing the 75's for sets of 15, maybe then think about a new place.  For now you have all you need.  Feel free to look back through my journal.  Workouts from October of 2019 to January of this year were all done in the Judgement Free Zone. Well, except for March through May of 2020 due to the shutdown.  

Enjoy your training and be consistent.  Congrats on taking the big step.


----------



## Dunamis (May 11, 2021)

I appreciate you guys. Legit. My final supplement arrived today. I ordered  Nutri-cost Whey Protein (30 gr protein/120 calories), No-Xplode pre-work out, Six Star Creatine, and some Aminox. Looking forward to the journey. I'll post again in 2 weeks.


----------



## Dunamis (Jul 8, 2021)

Full disclosure, I was a lazy fu(k during May. I really started hitting it around the beginning of June. My diet isn't exactly where it should be, but I'm working on it. There isn't a monumental change, but its enough of a change to keep me excited and keep me pushing. Not bad for 30 days.

First picture taken 9 May 2021. Second picture taken 7 July 2021



First picture taken 7 July 2021. Second picture taken 9 May 2021


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 8, 2021)

It's a marathon dude. The longest slowest one ever. I can barely tell much difference in a 3 month comparison and this is 2.

Keep working hard like you did in June, and I promise your November pics will show a nice difference.

Keep your nose to the grind and be a turtle. Slow and steady wins it.


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2021)

Good job being consistent, keep pushing brother!!!  💪👊🤜


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 8, 2021)

Stay the course brother.  It is like eating an elephant.  One bite at a time.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 8, 2021)

Nice work and keep grinding bro. One day at a time, each day is a step towards a better you.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 8, 2021)

You're getting there bro; it's a journey, not a destination....always aiming to get there.  Keep up the good work and don't get lazy with your diet!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 8, 2021)

The truth is for men dropping weight and bodyfat can be done fairly rapidly ... 3 to 6 month of clean diet and basic workouts 3 to 4 times per week ... get MyFitnessPal installed on your phone ... calculate your BMR ... maintain a 300 to 500 calorie deficit daily ... yes track what you eat and count calories ...it will make a huge difference ... 70% to 80% of fitness is diet ...


----------



## blundig (Jul 9, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> Full disclosure, I was a lazy fu(k during May. I really started hitting it around the beginning of June. My diet isn't exactly where it should be, but I'm working on it. There isn't a monumental change, but its enough of a change to keep me excited and keep me pushing. Not bad for 30 days.
> 
> First picture taken 9 May 2021. Second picture taken 7 July 2021
> View attachment 12416
> ...


Listen to these guys. They are the experts. My only thought is that you might consider whether to switch when you do triceps and biceps. With biceps and back, for example, and depending on which you do first, you are either pre-fatiguing the smaller bicep muscle before you work it or working it after it's already somewhat fatigued from doing back. Same with triceps and chest, in my opinion, if you're benching.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 9, 2021)

Well done .. keep doing what you're doing


----------



## Dunamis (Aug 17, 2021)

Need some input. I have to have surgery on my neck. I'll be out of my normal gym routine for a while. It sucks, but it is what it is. Any insight on how I can preserve as much of my progress as possible while I'm sitting on the bench? Last thing I want to do is become a fat a$$ again.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> Need some input. I have to have surgery on my neck. I'll be out of my normal gym routine for a while. It sucks, but it is what it is. Any insight on how I can preserve as much of my progress as possible while I'm sitting on the bench? Last thing I want to do is become a fat a$$ again.


Main thing is while injured don’t let your diet go to crap beside that focus everything else on healing


----------

